# 2011 Chevrolet Cruze 1 LT Emblems look better now



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I like it with the grey Cruze. Not sure I would like it with a different color car.


----------



## pittsey (Mar 4, 2011)

would it be too much to ask for a big picture view? IE: the whole front end and back?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

pittsey said:


> would it be too much to ask for a big picture view? IE: the whole front end and back?


I agree. looks nice but its hard to tell with the close-up


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

this is the only rear shot i have at this time. Wife keeps driving the wheels off this thing, plus I'm working on tricking out my son's new truck. I'll see what else i can get this week.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey!!! Thats what I'm gonna do!!! I have the emblems sitting on my dresser waiting for better weather. I didn't get that weave pattern but mine are C.F. I sure like it. Any pointers? Is it a, you get it slightly stuck on you can't lift it off to correct it deal or is there a bit of forgiveness if you don't press it on? My car is silver and you have now made me very impatient to see those emblems DONE NOW!! lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow that CF looks amazing


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

jlouie said:


> Well, I spent about 15 mins making a template and then cutting the material and the bowties look much better now.


Very nice.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

justmike said:


> Hey!!! Thats what I'm gonna do!!! I have the emblems sitting on my dresser waiting for better weather. I didn't get that weave pattern but mine are C.F. I sure like it. Any pointers? Is it a, you get it slightly stuck on you can't lift it off to correct it deal or is there a bit of forgiveness if you don't press it on? My car is silver and you have now made me very impatient to see those emblems DONE NOW!! lol


As far as pointers, just take your time. I made sure my emblems were clean by wiping them down with a prep solvent used for paint. It removes wax, grease, finger print oils etc. Then I started at one side and slowly peeled the backing and pressed as I went along. This film is super sticky so there is little in the way of movement, but I made sure to cut the film slightly large so that I could push it between the chrome bezel and the emblem itself. The excess I trimmed with an exacto knife and it worked perfect. I did use the primer that came with it though it may not be needed. I have enough left over to do them again should any issues crop up.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you for that info and I have to ask; where did you get that stuff? I ordered mine through Grafxwerks. Are you in the vinyl sign industry? I am going to be doing the valance panel on my rear bumper in the C.F. when I can


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

justmike said:


> Thank you for that info and I have to ask; where did you get that stuff? I ordered mine through Grafxwerks. Are you in the vinyl sign industry? I am going to be doing the valance panel on my rear bumper in the C.F. when I can


Here's where I got the film from:
Custom Vinyl Graphics - Carbon Fiber Sheets

I ordered the 12x12 sheet for $9.20 and had it in about 3 days. I have enough to do another set and maybe around the shifter also. I have a feeling that the shiny black trim around the shifter is going to show scratches and such real easy. I'm not in the industry, but do have a friend that owns a tint shop and does vinyl signs and graphics. He was unaware that this vinyl existed, but is ordering a roll as I've given him some ideas for future sales.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks VERY good!


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Thanks!!


----------

